
Ask HN: When will the ‘we use cookies’ popover end? It’s insane - andrewhillman
I can’t take it anymore. On mobile, it’s insanity. On desktop it’s annoying. On mobile, I can’t read an article until I remove [x] the useless disclaimer. Then I need to remove [x] the excessive amount of ads to get to the content. Is the “we use cookies,” a law that’s here to stay? Honestly, seems like a major annoyance on my tiny little screen as it takes up too much real estate. Does every site need this or can we tell the little sites to chill with that plugin?
======
pwdisswordfish2
"When will the 'we use cookies' popover end?"

As soon as you disable Javascript. They will not do this to you without the
use of Javascript. Take away the Javascript, and the popover technique comes
to an end.

------
simonblack
Just close the tab/window and move on.

I refuse to allow cookies. If websites need to be read, they can forgo the
'cookies' crap. It's not as if my life depends on some random website.

------
rolph
i would be concerned about what sort of exploits may be facilitated by we use
cookies popups

